# GXP or BB30 on a BB86/92 frame



## ABQcross (Oct 4, 2017)

I am riding a canyon inflite A frme and at the moment are running ultegra cranks on it. The frame needs a BB86/92 bottom bracket.

Now I would like to do 2 things:
1. get rid of the terrible creaks in my BB
2. upgrade to SRAM Force 1

To get rid of the creaks I would like to use this BB:

BB86/92 Thread Together Angular Contact BB for 24/22mm (SRAM) Cranks - Black

The website says it is madefor 24-22 cranks. Which cranks is this? GXP? BB30? Do I have a choice between these of wil only 1 of them work with my frame?


----------



## bikerjulio (Jan 19, 2010)

GXP is a good choice. It's spindle is 24 mm except for the NDS end which is stepped down to 22 mm.

Only this or Shimano or compatible will work in your frame. That's what it was designed for. Not BB30.


----------



## ABQcross (Oct 4, 2017)

thanks!


----------

